# Cochises pics



## Mantis Lady (Jan 30, 2018)

My girl mantis likes to explore my desk and this evening she climbed on my screen  She wants to play games too.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 31, 2018)

Nice, glad to see your girl is wanting to play too.  

Mantids do seem to like climbing a screen, likely to get up higher or the very slight warmth a LCD makes. After one of my mantids did that I used it to make a cheezy video.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 31, 2018)

that vid is funny :lol: maybe i should try and film it too.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 31, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> that vid is funny :lol: maybe i should try and film it too.


Thanks, it does make for a rather interesting memory of pet long past too.  Might as well, and depending on your monitor background (or video) you could make about anything.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jan 31, 2018)

Cochise moved to her bigger home where she can stay her whole life. With enough room to molt again. B) or just hang up side down.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 31, 2018)

@Little Mantis Very nice, I imagine she'll love it too.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 1, 2018)

for now she hangs at the top lid instead of the plants (fake ones) I have put in there  to give her a nature feeling.


----------



## bobericc (Feb 3, 2018)

My mantis often will try to attack the small things moving around the screen when I'm playing an app game


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 6, 2018)

bobericc said:


> My mantis often will try to attack the small things moving around the screen when I'm playing an app game


He think there are little snacks running on your screen. I think that would look funny.  

Cochise was exploring and she ended on a cola bottle. I saw she could use somthing to eat and yes she was hungry and started to eat.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Feb 18, 2018)

Cochise did some funny stuff today and here are the pics.




Chochise here wandering on my desk after I fed the crickets and she climbed on the box and started cleaning herself and how she is standing here I thought it wasn't possible. Cochise is very flexible  




This is now: she loves exploring and found the cricket box. She sees the crickets and wants to hunt them, she attacks and no prey in her legs. She doesn't see there is a wall between her and them


----------



## Serle (Feb 18, 2018)

Funky commentary ............  S


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 5, 2018)

Cochise molted 1,5 days ago and she had a good molt. Her left backleg is healed now. It isn't bend anymore. I was worried about that leg.

I woke up sunday morning at 4 am just in time to see her molt. I wanted to film it, but sadly enough battery was empty. But I have watched the whole proces. and was happy to see all her legs were looking normal. She has grown a bit again and is 6 cm now. What  I saw was the middle piece of her body was grown larger.







Left behind leg looks normal again  




This morning she started to eat again after 7 days of no food and she was in the mood for walking on my desk again.


----------



## River Dane (Mar 5, 2018)

Wow, she’s beautiful! Congratulations on the molt. Nice that she straightened out her legs, now she has to keep them straight.


----------



## Serle (Mar 5, 2018)

Good shape , nice looking mantid......... S


----------



## CosbyArt (Mar 5, 2018)

@Little Mantis Great! Nice to see your girl Cochise molted and healed her leg too.  

Too bad about the battery, I know the problem all too well myself. Whenever I buy a camera my first purchase afterwards is a few spare batteries and another charger too. Hopefully your battery will be ready for her next and final molt (judging by her wing buds).


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks for the replies.

The middle piece has grown a lot indeed.(don't know how it is called) so she has 1 more molt to go? I think she is L7 at the moment. I thought she was L4 when i bought her. But i dont know for sure. ;-)

If she has 1 molt to go hen she is a "teenage" mantis now B) I will try to keep my camera ready to record her next  molt and be awake for it so i don't miss it.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 15, 2018)

Ihis just a pic i made when Cochise was looking at me  ^_^


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 27, 2018)

Here a few new pics of Cochise


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Mar 27, 2018)

Sure it is all fun and games until someone looses a life because their is a giant mantis butt blocking the screen.  

All her photos are adorable and I love the text you added. Too funny.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 27, 2018)

Heeheh, It was just on my screen. None was dying because of a giant mantis butt blocking everything  And I was on a safe place.

Half of my phone is full with pics of Cochise. and when I see one of the pics: text come in my mind and I add it.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Mar 29, 2018)

Cochise eating her roach and for sure she likes it when she tasted it.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 1, 2018)

This was way too funny. Cochise was standing on cricket box and she saw movement.  she wanted to see what it was  and put her face on the lid. I heard "plok" when she did that.  It gave me a good laugh.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 19, 2018)

Little mantids grow up fast: yesterday Cochise had indeed her final molt and she is a big adult mantis now. too bad I couldn't film the molting proces I was taking a nap. when i woke up she was already drying up and everything looks fine. She had a good molt and is now 8 cm. Her wings looks nice on her.

She was really happy to spread her legs after a long time in her home she started to climb out of her home that was open  and was very active.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 25, 2018)

Cochise tried to hunt the crickets again, but she can't grab them because they are in a box.

Cochise hunting


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Cochise is adorable! What species is she?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 28, 2018)

She is a Hierodula membranacea. What I love about her she is curious. she even found my new baby mantids


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 1, 2018)




----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 2, 2018)

Cochise is so pretty! I hope that she lives a long, happy life as an adult! Your pictures are really good. Tell Cochise to keep being cute!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 4, 2018)

She will be cute till the end of her life. She promised me that.  

Too bad they didn't had dubias at the pet store so I took some grasshoppers instead. Wondering if she will like them. I put one before her and it started to walk, Cochise grabbed and started to eat like she hasn't eaten in her life. She loves them.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 4, 2018)

Great! I use grasshoppers over the summer and dubias over the winter. I love how you personify Cochise in all of your pictures. I wish I had a better camera!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 5, 2018)

The pics I made is done with my phone or my old camera, nothing special really. I wish I had a better camera .  It is hard to take a good picture of my new baby mantids.

Cochise doen't need food for the couple of days. She ate the whole thing. She left only 2 leg pieces.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 5, 2018)

Wow! Hungry girl! I use my Kindle Fire camera when i take any pictures, but I could probably borrow my mom's good camera. I agree that baby mantids are hard to take pictures of, as they are either too fast or too small for the camera!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 7, 2018)

For sure she is hungry girl:

Earlier this evening:




After her grasshopper dinner she wants more:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 7, 2018)

So cute! I love how you capture her cutest and funniest moments! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 7, 2018)

Cochise her home is on my desk, I can see what she is doing and camera/phone closeby to take a pic. In the evening I let her out to give room for climbing or just staring at abox with grasshoppers/crickets  Dubias don't show themselves. lol And she just pooped


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 8, 2018)

Definitely a hunter! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 11, 2018)

Yesterday:

Cochise climbed on the cup of Flash. After I took the photo, I moved Cochise to another place of my desk.  Much safer for little Flash.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 11, 2018)

Yes! She is so curious! How is your little Hunter? What instar is he?


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 11, 2018)

Hunter? she/he is a L3. Still a baby.

Now it is time to meet Bob:

He is smaller than I thought he would be  But he arrived in good health. I opend the lid of the container he was in and he ran out of it. Happy to be free.  I can imagine after days sitting in a dark box.








I didn't had something smaller than this. Fruitflies are too small. So gave him the smallest roach.




So I removed the head and broke the roach in pieces so he could eat it. I put a piece of roach on my tweezers and put it before his mouth and he started to eat. He ate 2/3 piece of the roach. the last piece I gave to Cochise. I still think those are good feeders.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 11, 2018)

He's pretty! You said he is sub adult? I just had a male ghost molt to subadult today! The words on the pictures don't have the same effect with him that they do on Cochise, but it is still cute! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 11, 2018)

Gratz on the molt  

No, he isn't sub adult. He is pre sub adult. and very small. Think I am too used to cochise her size  Cochise is huge when you look at the 2. They shared a grasshopper today: very romantic  :wub: Maybe I should buy Bob some crickets... And I hope they (petstore) will have dubias again. I prefer the dubias over the grasshoppers.

Why is the text on Bobs pic not the same as Cochise?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 11, 2018)

Cochise has a lot of character, and it almost seems like she is thinking and saying the words that you write! Why did you name him Bob? You are lucky to have a pet store near you that sells roaches. Mine only sells crickets. I hope that Cochise fell in love with Bob over their romantis,   (see what I did there?) struggling dinner!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 12, 2018)

I asked some friends what name to give him. Somehow I had already Bob in my mind and one friends my said "Bob". I decided it was Bob.

Bob will grow character too. I still need to learn what his personality is.  




About the dubias: I went 2x to the petstore last week to see if they had some dubias, But nope. Thety didnt come. I hope next Tuesday when fresh feeder aminals are deleivered I hope they will have them this time.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 12, 2018)

That is a cute picture!! I hope that the dubias arrive st your pet store soon! How do you get a profile picture?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 12, 2018)

You go to your profile page and at the right side you will see your "blue M" on your M you see a symbol. You click on that and then you can add a pic from your comp to it. If I remebering it right, your profile picture has to be 100x100 px.

The picture I choose was 1 of Cochise as nimph eating a cricket.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 12, 2018)

It always says that my pic is too big, and when I crop it it says the same thing!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## River Dane (May 12, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 It means size as in how much space it takes up. I used an image resizer app on my mobile. The one I have, I set it to 550 by 550.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 13, 2018)

I started to look for 1 online that works fine too https://www.fotor.com/


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 13, 2018)

Great! I'll check it out, and then let you know how it went. Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 13, 2018)

good luck.  

One of my grasshoppers decided to molt to adulthood and had a totally mismolt. I had to end the life of the poor creature. But i gave his abdomen to Bob who ate a big piece of it. So a part of its body came in a stomach of a mantis:.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 13, 2018)

Good way to dispose of it! You have a fat Bob now, I'm sure!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 13, 2018)

Bobs belly is full, yes  I didn't gave the rest to Cochise, because her belly is still full. I like it that you can feed Bob bodyparts with putting it before his mouth. He starts eating and then he grabs it. Very cute.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 13, 2018)

I usually find that very helpful (the fact that you can hand-feed mantids). I love watching my babies eat!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 14, 2018)

I love the feeding too and I am surprised what a mantis can eat in 1 go. Cochise has a big appetite.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 14, 2018)

I think most mantids have a big appetite! I am so surprised at how fast my Phyllocrania paradoxa go through roaches!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 15, 2018)

Scooby, my dog walked by and I saw Cochise moving her head to where Scooby was. She keeps an eye to everything when she is sitting there.  




I wanted to move Cochise to a better place to sit, but she didn't like it and I got a threat pose from her. But she wasn't long grumpy at me when I had her in my hand.  




Bob eating a half grasshopper. But he didn't eat everything. The other half went to Cochise. I bought some crickets for him. then he has something to hunt during feeding time.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 16, 2018)

Cute! They are sharing a grasshopper again! It is good that you have a mantis that pays attention to the dog! That way she won't end up as food! Maybe the dog scared her and that's why she gave you the threat pose?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 16, 2018)

Cochise climbs always up when she is free, so the dog can't reach her. I think she gave me the threat pose because I wanted to move her, because she was hanging beween some stuff on my desk.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 16, 2018)

Gave Bob a nice treat:





Cochise had already one yesterday , so she can just look at the box today.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 16, 2018)

Cute! Se really wants a treat!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 17, 2018)

Cochise musn't get too fat  I have decided to take the crickets with me on the weekend out. Cochise and Bob can both eat from those. the Fruitflies are for the nymphs.

The dubias will stay at home.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 17, 2018)

Cool! Crickets are good travel food, and Cochise will have something to keep her from getting bored! How old is Cochise now?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 17, 2018)

I  don't know. I got her in last year december. She molted 4 times with me.') I hope she will stay with me a few more months and I hope to get her to mate with Bob and get a nice nice ooth so Cochise and Bob will live in the new babies.

Crickets are more snacks for Cochise I think if she can eat a whole sub adult grasshopper in 1 go


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 17, 2018)

Cochise was looking pretty again. I had to take some pics before leaving


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 18, 2018)

I really hope that Cochise and Bob will live on in their babies! GROW UP FASTER, BOB!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 22, 2018)

I think Bob need to molt soon, He don't want to eat for last 3 days. He slabs his food instead of grabbing it. I am happy we don't need to travel anymore so Bob can take his time to prepare for molt. I will show new pics later.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 22, 2018)

Great! Lets hope he has a successful molt! Is he pre-sub or sub-adult?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 22, 2018)

He is now pre sub i think


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 22, 2018)

I think Bob is very close to his molt when I look at him at the moment. I don't know if I can stay up to watch it happening  Then he has to molt on his own.

A couple of days ago he didn't wanted to eat a juicy cricket. He did this:




That was why he didn't got the crane flies i caught in my caravan: don't want have uninvited insects there except for the ones who are allowed to be there  




The crane fly was a snack for Cochise. But she enjoyed it.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 22, 2018)

Well, I hope he grows up quickly and with no complications. I can see the wings forming inside the wingbuds of my female subadult B. Mendica. I have been waiting for her molt for months! It looks like she will molt to adult either tonight or tomorrow. I am so excited!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 23, 2018)

I can imagine. I had the same with Cochise. And then seeing them to pump up their wings. that is the only part of Cochises last molt I saw.

Bob didn't molt yet. I hope it will be soon. I really love to have a fertile ooth of Bob and Cochise.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 23, 2018)

Yes! We need baby Bobs and Cohises! I hope he molts soon!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 23, 2018)

Cochise was just being a bad bad mantis.

While I was walking my dog Cochise decided to climb om Bobs home. Poor little Bob got scared:

:


I removed her so Bob feels ok again. I can imagine Bob being scared if you see a HUGE mantis climbing on your home.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 23, 2018)

Poor bob! Scared by his future mate! ?

-MantisGirl 13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 25, 2018)

Hmm i thought bob was close to molt but i have been mistaken.?

He is eating again:




This surprises me: even with her fat abdomen Cochise can bend herself to do some cleaning.




When are females going to lay ooths? I don't know that yet. Cochise is my first adult female. I hope she waits till she mates with Bob.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 26, 2018)

COME ON, BOB! I also hope she waits for Bob!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 26, 2018)

Yeah, I promished my nephew a mantis if Cochise gets babies. Bob is slow lol.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 26, 2018)

He will be one lucky kid! Cochise's babies will be adorable!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 26, 2018)

Sure they will be, they will have the genes of Cochise and Bob.?

I was playing a game and didn't see Cochise climbing on my screen. On the moment of writing this, she is still sitting on the same spot.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 27, 2018)

Ha! "I want to play too!" She is adorable.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 28, 2018)

Yeah, i saw movement at the right side of the screen, thought it was an enemy, but  it was Cochise. ? Now she is sitting on another place. for sure there i can find  little mantis poops there now ? Good her poop is dry, easy to clean.

Cochise on the table being pretty for my family during camping trip.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 28, 2018)

It is so hot here at home, I thought Cochise could be thirsty like me. I held her a tea spoon with some water before her mouth and she drank of it. Sadly no pics of it because I was alone at home.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 28, 2018)

Thirsty girl! I love watching my mantids drink. I love watching them do anything!   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 28, 2018)

I love seeing them doing anything too. Somehow it is calming seeing them doing stuff. No hurrying  (except for grabbing prey, taking their time while climbing, the way they look. Just came home and sit down and Cochise looking at me: hey you are back?


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 28, 2018)

Bob got a piece of roach, but he didn't eat everything. Cochise would have devoured the roach whole. Bob leaves leftovers like: i am full so done eating and drop his food. Cochise never did that. But he likes the white stuff that is in the roach.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 28, 2018)

My ghosts love the white fat in the dubias. Roaches are the best source of food!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 29, 2018)

But they are big. Little Bob can't eat 1 whole. His abdomen will explode I think. He is not a big eater. what i give him is often shared with Cochise. Even small crickets is not eaten totally.

But Bob loves the white goo in roaches.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 29, 2018)

Most older male nymphs are not huge eaters. At least he is eating!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 29, 2018)

Yup I am happy with that. Even it isn't much. Still have much to learn about mantids. I am wondering how big Bob will be when he is grown up. (2 molts to go)  He is very small. I know males are smaller than females. Cochise looks huge beside him.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 29, 2018)

Can you post a pic of them side by side or something so we can see the size difference?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 29, 2018)

I can try to take a pic to see the difference and not bob loosing his head. I will do that later.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 30, 2018)

Ok. Don't do it if Cochise is too aggressive! We don't want Bob to be decapitated yet!   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 30, 2018)

Cochise did nothing and Bob enjoyed eating his cricket. The pic is bad, but you can see size difference between Bob and Cochise. There are no heads lost  




The cricket was shared with Cochise. It was too big for the little guy. But he ate well.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 31, 2018)

Wow! I can see a size difference, but that should be made up when Bob molts. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 31, 2018)

BTW, Good job taking the picture without Cochise hunting Bob!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 31, 2018)

I think Cochise was sleeping  She didn't respond when i was holding Bob close to her. Not even moving her head.

Bob is lazy with molting. Or he will do it secretly like Flash did.?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (May 31, 2018)

Wow! You must have tired her out a lot! Maybe he will do it secretly! You never know when he will!
- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 1, 2018)

Tired her? ?She has a lazy life: just hanging upside down, watching everyone in the room, climbing me or my desk, getting food, teaspoons water when it is hot.  

And a Bob update: He secretly molted last night. I will feed him tomorrow. They like to do it at night I think when nobody is watching.  He has 1 molt to go to get ready for mating his girlfriend Cochise




Pic is blurry because he is in his home and don't want to disturb him while he is hardening his skin. (think he is ready to move to bigger home now)


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 1, 2018)

YAY, BOB! It is funny how they molt at night, but I guess in the wild it makes sense. You should definitely get him a bigger cage.   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 1, 2018)

yeah. He is outgrown that.  he needs a higher up home to have room for his last molt.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 2, 2018)

For sure! What are you going to keep him in now?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 2, 2018)

Think he will move to Cochise her home and Cochise to the traveling box if she is not free climbing on my desk. She is more out her home than in    Bob will be having enough molting space then. Think will later buy a new terrarium again. but I have another big plastic box i can turn into a mantis home. Those exo terra homes are expensive sadly enough. but I like them because they have doors.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 2, 2018)

Bob ate his first grasshopper after molt. He had a good appetite.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 2, 2018)

Cute. That sounds like you have the container situation all figured out!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 3, 2018)

Next day I saw Bobs abdomen was very flat again so I decided to feed Bob and Cochise a roach. They were enjoying it a lot.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 4, 2018)

That is such a cute photo! The one with her burying her face in the roach. So cute. I agree, she is so pretty. I showed my little sister that photo, and she said "Wu Need get one those"

(You need to get one of those)   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 4, 2018)

Hahaha,? funny. How old is your sister? You heard her: you need to buy a hierodula membranacea female ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 4, 2018)

Maybe I will! She is five, but has some speech troubles. We got her through foster care when she was seven weeks old, and we adopted her when she was two. She had a heart transplant last spring. She is a great sister.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice that your family took your sister in the family. I hope she is doing fine after the heart transplant. you can show her mantids are facinating creatures


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 5, 2018)

She is kinda scared of my mantids, but interested as well, you know, in that little kid way, where they are shy, but interested. She is doing great.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 5, 2018)

she is interested that is a good.

I loved to explain about my mantids to kids when I was on amping trip. Some of them were a bit scared but intrested too. I fed Cochise before them and told how to care for them. I got questions too. It was fun for them, but for me too.

I don't have kids of my own, but love kids from others.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah I love to see kids' reactions when they see that I have a mantis. There is this one five or six year old in my church that is obsessed with my mantids!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 5, 2018)

Did you take your mantis to church? Maybe that kid will be a mantis keeper in the future (if his mom has no problem with it)

I met a man during a service  on a christian conference. who had his bird with him. i started to ask questions about it because I had never seen ppl doing that.  He told me he takes his bird everywhere. I told him about mantis keeping and never thought to take Cochise to a service. The bird was quiet the whole time, just sitting with him.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 5, 2018)

I take my mantids to youth group. Do you go to church?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 5, 2018)

I am not going often. It takes a lot of energy for me to go.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 5, 2018)

I am glad you go, sometimes, at least.]

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 5, 2018)

God is everywhere an I can read my bible at home.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 5, 2018)

Bob had a good dinner: he ate his cricket whole. No leftovers?


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jun 5, 2018)

Excellent! He'll catch up to Cochise soon enough.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 5, 2018)

i am proud of him?  Mostly he don't complete his dinner


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 5, 2018)

Cociche got her dinner too today, but she didn't wanted to leave my hand. Instead I gave her her cricket on my hand. She was there till she dropped the last piece of the cricket: she was full.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 5, 2018)

She is really attached to you! IT is a good thing that she knows how to stop eating when she is full! 

(A fly just landed on the computer next to my finger. Needless to say, It will be in the belly of a mantis very soon!   )

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 6, 2018)

I think that fly did already end in a mantis belly by now?  I hate flies.

yeah, I like it too when  Cochise shows "I am full" and drops her leftovers. I can't see it at her abdomen anymore. She won't overeat herself. ?

Bob abdomen was flattish I gave him a cricket to eat and he took his time to eat it and left a little piece. He looks now well fed. I have the feeling he is eating better after his last molt, but I can be wrong.






and she did this again


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 6, 2018)

Silly Cochise! Yes, I am sure that fly is no more   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 8, 2018)

Cochise hanging on a cup, eating her grasshopper


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 9, 2018)

I like how she is glaring at you "I am eating! Now is NOT a good time"   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 9, 2018)

Hehe, she was sitting on those cups till I removed the cups yesterday, because I needed them for rehousing  Wondering if Cochise will like a bite/sip of honey


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 9, 2018)

I bet she would enjoy that! She is such an amazing creature. You are lucky to have her   

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 10, 2018)

I am happy with her yes, she is cool. she is roaming free lately. If I want to feed her, i just pick her up and feed her?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 10, 2018)

I am sure she is one happy mantis. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 12, 2018)

I Hope it too.

New pics:

Bob was sharing a Dubia with Cochise. It kept him very busy.






Somehow Cochise was showing a threat pose. I think because she saw Bob eating his breakfast this morning.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 12, 2018)

Cute! I like how you captured Bob hiding his face behind the roach!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 13, 2018)

He was holding the roach like a mask? the roach tried to walk away while Bob was holding it. I cut of the legs in the end and Bob could enjoy it in peace.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 13, 2018)

Here is the pic of it: half roach wanted to walk away from Bob an i was holding 1 of its legs to prevent escaping,?






I have to say, since his last molt Bob enjoys eating much more.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I am glad he is eating more! When I hand feed roaches I always pull off the legs so it can't walk away. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 14, 2018)

With Cochise the roach wouln't have had a chance trying to walk away.? Cochise still don't know how to catch them, but if I put a piece before her she knows it is yummie and grabs it.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 14, 2018)

That is true! My ghosts will walk up and take a piece of roach from my hand because they know that it is yummie! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 14, 2018)

Think dubia's are hard to catch. Is because of their backs. It feels like a hard shield if I grab them. But they can be broken in pieces


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 14, 2018)

This was funny: I thought maybe Cochise would like a little snack, a grasshoper. I put the grasshopper before Cochise and it started to jump and landed on me and jumped again and  landed on Cochises back.







Cochise wasn't moving at all. just sitting still and let the grasshopper walking over her.

The grasshopper was lucky to live another day because Cochise wasn't hungry at all..


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 14, 2018)

Lucky grasshopper! I had a grasshopper tear my Chinese's wings once. It was so sad!

MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 14, 2018)

aww, poor chinese mantis. was het an adult grasshopper?

I am not used to a Chochise who isn't hungry, lol maybe  she is still full.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 15, 2018)

Yeah, maybe you finally fed her 'enough'!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 16, 2018)

Cochise needs some ooth laying lessons. You know  she roams free on my desk. She somehow tried to lay her ooth on a stupid playce, my little bucket with pens and stuff. She never finished it. I cleaned her butt, there was green ooth stuff on.

I think she needs to go in her home for a while. I think she will try again soon . How can I offer her a good place for laying her ooth? it will be an infertile one. But nature calls.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 16, 2018)

Put her in her cage, and make sure there are lots of sicks for her to lay on. GROW UP FASTER, BOB!!!!!!!!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 16, 2018)

hehe, Bob is lazy I think.  but for this ooth it will be too late. Cochise need practising laying ooths. I will show later the pic where she layed partly (1/3?) her fail ooth on.

Yeah maybe i should replace the fake plants with sticks. I don't think it is easy to remove it from a fake plant.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 16, 2018)

Here a pic of Cochises 1st try to lay an ooth, but on a wrong place, she couldn't even finish it.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 16, 2018)

At the moment Cochise is laying her ooth on the lid of her home. Think she will be tired after it


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 17, 2018)

I couln't sleep last night and when I got out of bed, Cochise did her second try to lay an ooth






When I woke up again, I wanted to see the result of Cochises art of ooth creating., but it was just a very small thing: maybe it is because it is an infertal ooth or because it is done in 2 steps.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 17, 2018)

From what I've heard, infertile ooths are more likely to be deformed than fertile ones, so I wouldn't worry.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 17, 2018)

Wondering: will she be laying more in a short time, for will it take a few weeks before she lays again? I see it as practising ooth laying. When she mate succesfully with Bob she will be having nice ooths


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 25, 2018)

Nothing is so tasty as a freshly molted roach. At this moment Copchise is still enjoying the roach. Easy to chew on with a soft exo skeleton.






but she can scare her younger family members with her big mantis butt:


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 28, 2018)

Show us some pics of Bob!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 28, 2018)

Here are some Bob pics where he is an adult:


----------



## River Dane (Jun 28, 2018)

Congratulations on Bob’s adult molt, he looks beautiful with his new wings. I like the last picture, he’s got that menacing mantis grace.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 29, 2018)

He was refusing food at that moment. that is his way to show he doesn't want to eat?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 30, 2018)

He is pretty! I love that last picture! So cute!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 2, 2018)

I have some more Bob pics:






Cochise is too fat to climb the screen but Bob can still do it. I was gaming and suddenly I saw a mantis butt on my screen.






and as last: Cochise hanging in her home:


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 6, 2018)

I have some new pics to show: despite being not very well She eats good.






Bob is a messy eater


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 7, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> I have some more Bob pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the black on Cochise's abdomen?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 7, 2018)

I think that is of cleaning and that it is clawmarks and you see the threatpose stripes. I can try to make a closeup picture of that

at the other side of abdomen she has  not those spots.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 7, 2018)

No, It looks like irregular bumps. I wonder what it is.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 7, 2018)

i took a pic of abdomen, i always thought the black spots were claw marks.  When she bends to clean her abdomen. she has them long time. but she gets more of them


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 8, 2018)

It looks like her abdomen is oozing that stuff. She may have punctured it or really needs to lay an ooth.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## bugboymark (Jul 8, 2018)

I'm not sure what those marks are either...but my last female H. venosa developed identical looking spots on her abdomen not long after her second ooth I think. Looked like little blackish/brown freckles. Old age/age spots?  Small little punctures from mating or from cleaning her abdomen (which most of them do after producing an ooth)? Not sure, but she gave me 5 ooths before she died, so I doubt the spots were anything serious.  As long as their isn't any stuff coming out of the spots and she keeps eating, I'd bet she'll be alright.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 8, 2018)

there is no stuff coming out of them. Frekecls is the right word for it? She cleans her abodomen more often and she bens herself and uses her frontlegs to grab her abdomen and clean. That is why i think those freckels comes to grabbing herself. She grabs it so tight she puncture herself. ( I think) But she sure needs to lay an 2nd ooth. she did lay one 3 weeks ago.

But she has another problem, but that you can read here:



She isnt very old yet. She molted to adulthood at the end of april. And I wanted to breed her with Bob this weekend but that will not be happening as long she has this problem.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 9, 2018)

I thuink that mating her with bob would be fine. Why don't you try and see?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 11, 2018)

Somehow I still feel scared to do that. Somehow she isn't loose that much fluid anymore. A good sign I think. maybe I can try when the problem is gone. she still hangs on her favo spot on my desk. I will keep an eye on her. she havn't laid an 2nd ooth yet


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 14, 2018)

i wanted to share this nice pic of Bob: He can hide himself well in this fake plant.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 15, 2018)

Awwww! He is so cute! How is Cochise?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 15, 2018)

Cochise still looses fluids, but not as much as before, her appetite is still good., but sadly enough she didn't lay an ooth yet.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 15, 2018)

I gave Cochise a roach baby: she grabbed it and took a few bites and somehow she dropped it as in "meh, not hungry" BUt could take a pic before she dropped her prey.






The roach was eaten in the end by Neyteri and Flash.


----------

